
Show HN: SituNews – UK Local News - 10dpd
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/situnews-uk-local-news/id1059844326?mt=8
======
10dpd
SituNews is a UK Local News app that allows users to discover geo-local news
in their area.

Features include: Map of news locations, Text-to-speech reader, Summarized
content, Infinite-scroll, Google PHP AppEngine back-end, Monetized via AdMob
and Facebook Audience Network

Comments and feedback welcome :)

